# How To Insert Vapesafe Fuse From Vapemob?



## BhavZ (12/7/14)

Hey guys

I got the VapeSafe Fuse from VapeMOB to use in my neme just as a precaution as this is the mod that I take out with me everyday.

I would like to know what is the proper way to insert the fuse?

Also some videos spoke about there being a button magnet on the top of the fuse (the 2c VapeSafe fuse).
Mine has the button on top but it is not magnetised.

Advise and instructions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

Maybe agent 007 will know?
@Chop007


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

@BhavZ - doesn't matter which side as the vapesafe "fuse" is not polarity sensitive, the button would be top side (as like normal battery) for better fit in certain mechs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/7/14)

johan said:


> @BhavZ - doesn't matter which side as the vapesafe "fuse" is not polarity sensitive, the button would be top side (as like normal battery) for better fit in certain mechs.


thanks @johan 

Does the fact that the button top is not magnetised make a difference?


----------



## johan (12/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> thanks @johan
> 
> Does the fact that the button top is not magnetised make a difference?


 
Not at all - the "internal" of the fuse is basically a piece of conductive wire, with a specific length and diameter or width, dimensioned to handle up to a certain current (Amps) and will "blow" or burn or disconnect once the current goes over a specified limit and accordingly disconnect the current path between the battery (side connected to battery) and the rest of the mech.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Joey786 (12/7/14)

Also note sometimes it will require a shorter battery depending on the size


----------



## BhavZ (12/7/14)

Joey786 said:


> Also note sometimes it will require a shorter battery depending on the size


Thanks

For the neme it came with a fuse ring so in 350 mode with a fuse ring the battery and fuse sit perfectly.


----------



## ET (12/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> I would like to know what is the proper way to insert the fuse?


 
most people spend the extra bit of cash for some proper lube

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

